# أحد الشعانين – Palm Sunday - عيد دخول المسيح الرب أورشليم



## aymonded (7 أبريل 2012)

آه يا رب خلص הוֹשִׁיעָה (هوشِعَا) 
آه يا رب أنقذ (مزمور 118: 25)
​ مباركة مملكة أبينا داود الآتية باسم الرب
أوصنا ώσαννά في الأعالي (مرقس 11: 10)
فاخذوا سعوف النخل وخرجوا للقاؤه وكانوا يصرخون
أوصنا ώσαννά مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ملك إسرائيل (يوحنا 12: 13)
والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين
أوصنا ώσαννά لابن داود 
مبارك الآتي باسم الرب
أوصنا ώσαννά في الأعالي (متى 21: 9)

أوصنا Hosanna – ώσαννά هي اللفظة اليونانية للكلمة العبرية "هوشعنا" والكلمة العبرية تتكون من مقطعين [هوشِعَا] ويعني [خلِّص – أنقذ – أعِن] والمقطع الثاني [نا] وهو يدل على الاحتياج الشديد الذي فيه الشوق واللهفة ليوم الخلاص.
ومن هنا قد أصبح المعنى الحرفي للكلمة [ خلِّص الآن ] والتي تأتي في الترجمة السبعينية [ يُخلصنا ]، وأصل الكلمة يحمل مفهوماً ماسيانياً كصيغة من صيغ طلب الخلاص [ خلِّص ]:
[خلص أنت عبدك المتكل عليك؛ لأنه هكذا قال الرب رنموا ليعقوب فرحاً و اهتفوا برأس الشعوب سمعوا سبحوا وقولوا خلص يا رب شعبك بقية إسرائيل ] (مزمور 86: 2، إرميا 31: 7) ​ والكلمة عموماً تأتي في صيغة ليتورجية في خيمة الاجتماع، وبخاصة ترتبط بداود ملك إسرائيل العظيم الذي يقود شعبه في موكب احتفالي عظيم إلى بيت يهوه، وهذا كنبوه عن الملك الحقيقي المسيا الذي يُخلص إسرائيل ويقودهم لطريق الحياة والميراث الحقيقي الذي للأرض أي كنعان الجديدة وتحقيق مُلك الله في القلوب وإظهار سلطانه الأبوي على النفوس.

وإلى جانب هذا المعنى النبوي المسياني للكلمة، استُخدمت الكلمة أيضاً كتعبير عن الفرح العظيم والتسبيح. وهو المعنى الذي ساد للكلمة، حتى كادت أن تفقد الكلمة قوتها ودلالتها الأصلية، لتُصبح مجرد هُتاف وصرخة فرح. وقد اُستخدمت بهذا المعنى الأخير في أبهج أعياد اليهود وهو [ عيد المظال ]، فكان يُطلق على اليوم السابع منه [ أوصنَّا العظيم ] أو [ يوم أوصنَّا ]، ولكن مع استخدامها تعبيراً عن الهتاف كحمد وتسبيح، لم تفقد معناها الأصلي القديم كهُتاف لطلب الخلاص حسب الوعد الإلهي الأول: نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية. 
ويقول القديس كليمندس الإسكندري عنه معنى تعبير "أوصنا" : [ نور ومجد وتسبيح، مع تضرع للرب، هذا هو معنى تعبير "أوصنا" ] (عن كتاب المربي للقديس كليمندس) ​ وبإلهام روحي عظيم، نطق الشعب والأطفال على نحوٍ خاص بشوق وتهليل، يوم دخول حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، ربنا يسوع المسيح إلى أورشليم، بمعناها القديم العميق باعتباره هو المسيَّا الآتي، إتماماً لما جاء في النبوة الملوكية: [ ابتهجي جداً يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم هوذا ملكك يأتي إليكِ، هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان ] (زكريا 9: 9).

وقد صاحب هتاف الشعب مظهر الفرح العظيم بإلقاء فروع السعف مع تحية تؤكد على تحقيق النبوات بشكل عفوي منظم وعظيم، ونجد عندما طلب الفريسيين من المسيح الرب أن يُسكت الهاتفين له قال: [ إن سكت هؤلاء فالحجارة تصرخ ] (لوقا 19: 40)، وذلك لأن هذا إعلان الخلاص وملك المسيا الذي أتى حسب مقاصد الله الأزلية، وكانت أغصان الزيتون تُشير إلى المسيا (شيلون) (رجل السلام)، وأغصان النخيل تُشير إلى أقواس النصر للملك الإلهي على رتبة ملكي صادق (ملك السلام) وكوريث داود الشرعي في مُلكه النبوي والسلامي الأبدي، وأصوات الأناشيد [ أوصنا في الأعالي ] تُشير إلى الخلاص والفداء الإلهي الأبدي والذي فيه حق لكل من يؤمن أن يدخل للأقداس العُليا برئيس الكهنة الأعلى والحقيقي بل والوحيد شخص الكلمة المتجسد، الله الظاهر في الجسد والقائم عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي.

وقد تحول هذا الهتاف في الكنيسة على مر العصور، كطابع مسيحي مُميز، وذلك لأنه في الأساس يظهر القوة الخلاصية في المسيح يسوع، لأنه استعلن لنا ملك متوج كحمل الله رافع خطية العالم ومخلصنا القدوس الصالح: 
[ أيها الرب سيدنا، ما أمجد اسمك في كل الأرض، حيث جعلت جلالك فوق السماوات. من أفواه الأطفال والرُضَّع أسست حمداً، بسبب أضدادك لتسكيت عدو ومنتقم. إذا أرى سماواتك عمل أصابعك، القمر والنجوم التي كونتها ] (مزمور 8: 1 – 3) 
[ وهم يرتلون ترنيمة موسى عبد الله وترنيمة الخروف قائلين: عظيمة وعجيبة هي أعمالك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء، عادلة وحق هي طرقك يا ملك القديسين. من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك لأنك وحدك قدوس، لأن جميع الأمم سيأتون ويسجدون أمامك لأن أحكامك قد أُظهرت ] (رؤيا 15: 3 – 4) 

 فهذه التسبحة [ أوصنا – هوشعنا ] هي تسبحة حمد نبوي وبنوي موجه للثالوث القدوس لأنه سرّ خلاصنا حسب التدبير الأزلي والذي استعلن بتجسد الكلمة وعمل خلاصه العظيم الذي تم في الصليب واكتمل بالقيامة والصعود وسيستعلن في كماله النهائي في مجيئه الآتي عن قريب حسب وعده، لذلك ستظل الكنيسة تهتف وتسبح وتنشد إلى يوم استعلان مجيئه على سحب المجد قائلة [ أوصنا – هوشعنا – خلصنا ].

عموماً فالحمد الذي ينمو انطلاقاً من الكتاب المقدس ومن عمل المسيح الرب القدوس، ينبغي أن يكون أساسياً في حياتنا كلها، وهو متناغم جداً مع صلواتنا الكنسية والطقسية التي فيها نمدح مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب : 
*+ *والجموع الذين تقدموا (ساروا أمامه يتقدموه)، والذين تبعوا (ساروا وراءه يتبعوه)، كانوا يصرخون قائلين أوصنا لابن داود مبارك الآتي باسم الرب أوصنا في الأعالي (متى 21: 9)
*+ *مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح.
كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة.
إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته.
لمدح مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب.
الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته.
التي أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة و فطنة.
إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه.
لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات وما على الأرض في ذاك.
الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيبا معينين سابقا حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته.
لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح.
الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس.
الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده. [أفسس1: 3 – 14] 

_____أحد الشعانين كنسياً_____

الشعانين هو الأحد السابع من الصوم، وهو تماما الأربعين المقدسة، وهو كان قديماً فصح الصيام، وظلت استقلالية أسبوع البصخة المقدسة عن الصوم المقدس الكبير حتى إلى زمن البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي (328 – 373م)، وتستخدم الكنائس الشرقية صيغة "عيد الشعانين" لتسمية العيد. 
وكلمة شعانين كما رأينا أنها أساساً من الكلمة الآرامية "هوشِعنا" أي "خلصنا" ونفس ذات المعنى في اليونانية، أما اللاتين فيسمون هذا اليوم "عيد الأغصان" ويُعتبر هذا العيد في الكنائس الشرقية هو كرنفال الأطفال، فتمتلئ بهم الكنائس وهم يحملون في أيديهم سعف النخل المجدول بأشكال متنوعة جميلة، ويعتبر غياب الأطفال في هذا العيد على الأخص، هو غياب جانب أساسي من جوانب هذا اليوم المقدس العظيم، لأنهم هم من هتفوا بتلقائية القلب البسيط الذي تلامس بالسرّ مع الله، لاستقبال المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد في دخوله أورشليم كوديع ومتواضع القلب راكباً على جحش، وحينما اغتاظ رؤساء الكهنة وحاولوا أن يسكتوا الأطفال قال لهم الرب يسوع: [ أما قرأتم قط، من أفواه الأطفال والرُضَّع هيأت تسبيحاً ] (متى 21: 61). 
ففي كل مرة تكون المبادرة بيد الأطفال، تفرض العفوية نفسها ويذوب تصنُّع التقوى والمظهرية الكاذبة، ومن هنا نرى أن الرب يسوع اراد أن يدخل أورشليم بتلقائية وبساطة شديدة في تواضع عجيب وتنازل لا يستوعبه سوى الأطفال وكل من له قلب بسيط كطفل، وقد دخل بدون اي خضوع لتنظيمات المنظمين، حتى يفرح به أصحاب القلوب البسيطة الملتحفين بالتواضع، لأن بفمه الطاهر قال بوداعة: [ من لا يقبل ملكوت الله مثل ولد فلن يدخله ] (مرقس 10: 15) و (لوقا 18: 17)

يا إخوتي حينما دخل يسوع أورشليم ارتجت الدنيا كلها [ ولما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا. فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل. ] (متى 21: 10 و11)، وقد اختلط هتاف التلاميذ وتسبيحهم بهتاف الأطفال وتهليلهم [ فلما رأى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة العجائب التي صنع والأولاد يصرخون في الهيكل ويقولون أوصنا لابن داود غضبوا ] (متى 21: 15)، ودخل يسوع إلى الهيكل قُرب المساء [ فدخل يسوع أورشليم والهيكل ولما نظر حوله إلى كل شيء إذ كان الوقت قد أمسى خرج إلى بيت عنيا مع الاثني عشر ] (مرقس 11: 11)، وقدموا إليه عُمي وعُرج في الهيكل فشفاهم، هذا بالطبع بعد حادثة طرد الباعة من الهيكل والذين دنسوا بيت الله، ولنقرأ الأحداث مع بعضها البعض بتمامها: 
[ ودخل يسوع إلى هيكل الله وأخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام. وقال لهم مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص. وتقدم إليه عمي وعرج في الهيكل فشفاهم. ] (متى 21: 15 – 17)​ عموماً هذه الأحداث فيها يظهر تعليم حي عملي لفائدة حياتنا واستقامتها مع الله الحي، لأن هذا الوضع لا يختلف عن وضعنا اليوم، لأن نفس ذات المشهد يتكرر بعينه معنا اليوم وكل يوم، لأننا نحتاج لقلب موائد الصيارفة وعدم تدنيس هيكل الله وبيته الذي هو نحن، بل وكل مكان نخصصه لاجتماع الكنيسة التي هي من لحمه وعظامه، وكل واحد يعرف عيب قلبه وضربة نفسه، وطمع قلبه، وكم كثيرين اليوم يستغلوا الكنيسة للتجارة والمتاجرة ويظنوا أن هذا شيء ليس فيه عيب أو خطأ مع تبرير المواقف بحجج لن يقبلها الله القدوس قط، لأن - للأسف - الحس الروحي فُقد من كثيرين ولم يعد الضمير حساس للروح القدس الذي يشع فينا قداسة ويقودنا لله الآب في المسيح بالتقوى في قداسة خاصة لأننا صرنا هياكل حية لله الحي، وأي تدنيس لهياكلنا هو إهانة عُظمى لله الحي القاطن أوانينا.

 وفي أول آية سنذكرها يتحدث عن عدم الموافقة بين هيكل الله والأوثان، وبالطبع الوثن لا يقصد به عمل تمثال والتعبد له، لأن الوثن قد يكون في المال أو كما قال الرسول 
[ فأميتوا أعضاءكم التي على الأرض: الزنى، النجاسة، الهوى، الشهوة الردية، الطمع الذي هو عبادة الأوثان؛ وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة، خصام، غيرة، سخط، تحزب، شقاق، بدعة، حسد، قتل، سكر، بطر، وأمثال هذه التي أسبق فأقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت أيضاً أن الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله ] (كولوسي 3: 5؛ غلاطية 5: 19 – 21)
[ وأية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الأوثان، فأنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً ] (2كورنثوس 6: 16)
[ أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم، أن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله لأن هيكل الله مُقدس الذي أنتم هو ] (1كورنثوس 3: 16و 17)

 فلنعد للرب ونتوب (الآن) لنتقدس ونصير آنية تخصه وحده ملتحفة بالقداسة ومزينة بزينة الروح القدس التي هي ثماره النفيسة [ وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، ايمان؛ لأن ثمر الروح هو في كل صلاح و برّ وحق ] (غلاطية 5: 22؛ أفسس 5: 9).

لذلك ينبغي - ومن الضروري) أن نأتي لهذا العيد بقلوب أطفال ببساطة إيمان حي عامل بالمحبة وهياكل مقدسة ونفوس شديدة الاتضاع لنهتف مع أطفال هذا اليوم قائلين: [ أوصنا – هوشعنا – خلصنا يا ابن داود ]، ليكون تسبيحاً مقبولاً عند مخلصنا الوديع والمتواضع القلب، الذي ينبغي أن نسبحه ونهتف له ولا نكف عن هُتافنا له لأنه هو وحده حياتنا ولا يوجد شيء يمنعنا هذا اليوم من التعييد بفرح عظيم بملك عظيم ولا يوجد مثله في العظمة والمجد، هذا لو كنا نعرفه حقاً ونؤمن به إيمان حقيقي وحي، لأن الأفواه تُكمم والأحزان تكتنفها لأن الرب غائب وفرحه لا يوجد في القلب لأنه مكتوب: [ أفرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً أفرحوا ] (فيلبي 4: 4)
وأيضاً: [ بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضاً مبتهجين ] (1بطرس 4: 13)، وهذه الآية تنقلنا بالضرورة لمضادة اسبوع البصخة والذي يسميه الأغلبية اليوم اسبوع الآلام ولا يرون فيه فرح !!!

_____مضادة اسبوع البصخة، اسبوع الآلام الشافية والمحيية_____

إن مضادة أسبوع البصخة كلها، هي الآلام المفرحة، الآلام الخلاصية المُعزية للنفس، وهذا لا يجتمع مع بعضه، لأن الإنسان الساقط تحت سلطان الموت لا يعرف – من جهة الخبرة – كيف يكون هناك فرح في ألم، أو تعزية في ضيق، لذلك كثيرين لا يرون الكنيسة الفرحانة بمسيحها المتألم في سرّ خبرة شركة آلامه، لذلك نجد هذا التضاد في كلمات القديس بطرس الرسول كما رأيناها في الآية السابقة، والكنيسة الملهمة بالروح القدس، في وقت ضعف آلامه تهتف له بصوت عظيم من اصغرها لكبيرها وتقول : [ لك القوة والمجد ... الخ ]، وفي رفعه على الصليب بعد أن نكس الراس وسلَّم الروح تناجيه: [ أيها الابن الوحيد وكلمة الله الذي لا يموت. قدوس أنت يا من أظهرت بالضعف ما هو أعظم من القوة ]، وعند وقت إنزاله من على الصليب ليوضع في القبر، يكون لحن دفنه هو: [ كُرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدَّهر، قضيب استقامة هو قضيب مُلكك ] وهو اللحن المعروف باسم [ بيك إثرونوس ]، وما هذا اللحن نجده مزيج من لحن الحزن مع لحن الفرح، حزن الكنيسة على خطيانا التي بسببها مات الحي بالجسد وهو الذي لا يموت بطبعه، وفرح من أجل الخلاص العظيم وكسر شوكة الموت والانتصار على عدو كل خير بالمسيح يسوع ملك المجد الرب العزيز الذي فكنا من سلطان الموت وحلنا من قيود الشرّ والفساد، وجعلنا فيه خليقة جديدة بقيامته أن كنا نؤمن حقاً ونتوب.

 وفي يوم السبت الذي كان فيه الرب في عمق القبر وظلمته، تدعوه الكنيسة "سبت الفرح والنور". هذا هو سرّ الموت الذي ماته المسيح الرب الله الكلمة المتجسد، موت لحياة، موت ابتلع الموت نفسه لحياة، موت أدخلنا للحياة الأبدية، وذلك أن كنا نؤمن حقاً ونصدق أن الرب نفسه القيامة والحياة، وبموته داس الموت وأعطانا كلنا حياة في شخصه القدوس.

 فهل يا إخوتي سمع أحد فينا عن ألحان جنائزية تبعث سروراً وسلاماً وسكينة في النفس؟. فنأتي للكنيسة ونسمعها في اسبوع البصخة المقدسة، لنعبر على كل ضيقاتنا وأحزاننا وندخل في الموت المُحيي والآلام الشافية، لذلك نجد هذه الكلمة التي قالها الرسول بولس وقد حيرت الكثيرين ولا يعرفون مصدرها الحقيقي إذ قال: [ أفرح في آلامي ] (كولوسي 1: 24)، فلنا في هذا الأسبوع العظيم أن ندخله بتواضع، لأنه مفتاح الدخول وباب هذا الأسبوع العظيم، لأن الرب دخل أورشليم ليبدأ رحلة آلامه المُحيية بتواضع شديد راكباً على جحش ابن أتان، ولن نستوعب سرّ هذا الأسبوع وندخل عمقه الروحي واللاهوتي أن لم ندخله باتضاع عظيم جداً وبمهابة شديدة، طارحين عنا كل وثن تعلق قلبنا به، متطهرين بقوة الله وقلوبنا نقية بكلمته الفعالة التي تنقي القلب نقاء حقيقي، هاتفين مع الأطفال بإيمان حي بسيط: [ خلصنا يا ابن الله ]، والخلاص بالآلام الشافية والصليب المُحيي، لذلك جاء افتتاح هذا الأسبوع بما يتفق جداً مع عمل المسيح الرب الخلاصي.

____إبصالية واطس بلحن الفرح حسب دلال وترتيب جمعة البصخة المطبوع سنة 1920م_____

+ بوقوا في رأس الشهر بصوت البوق، وفي يوم أعيادكم، لأنه أمر الله.
+ حلُّوا من قلوبكم أفكار الظُّلم والحسد والجهل وكل غش ومكيدة.
+ يا جميع أجناس المؤمنين، عيدوا ملائكياً بمزامير وتسابيح وترانيم روحانية،
داؤديَّة قائلين: مبارك الآتي باسم الرب، الصالح، منذ الآن وإلى آخر الأزمنة.
+ لتفرح البقاع وكل ما فيها، من أجل مجيء المسيح إلهنا، كقول الأنبياء,
+ زكريا الطاهر قال بالروح القُدس هكذا: أفرحي يا ابنة صهيون،
هوذا ملكك يأتيكِ بمجد وكرامة وتسبيح حسن، راكباً على جحش.
+ تكلم أشعياء عابد الله بالمنطق الإلهي، بلسان ماهر حسن النُطق: قولوا لمدن يهوذا،
+ ها هوذا ربكم العزيز، يأتي كمثل راعٍ ليرعى قطيع غنمه ويُعزيهم.
+ وقال أيضاً أبونا يعقوب: لا تفنى الرئاسة من يهوذا حتى يأتي الذي له لغات الألسن.
+ والشعوب والقبائل له تنتظر، يربط في الكرمة جحشه بفرح.
+ فلنقُل كُلنا هكذا مع إرميا النبي الفاضل: هذا هو إلهنا، لا نحسب آخر معه.
+ هو وجد كل طريق المعرفة، وأعطاها ليعقوب باستقامة، وإسرائيل كما يليق.
+ وبغتة بعد هذا، ظهر على الأرض، واشترك في المشي مع الناس التُرابيين.
+ عجباً ممتلئ مجداً، أن الجالس على الشاروبيم، في مثل هذا اليوم دخل أورشليم.
+ الملك الخالق غير المرئي، رأوه راكباً أتاناً والأطفال قُدامه،
+ يُرتلون جهراً بأصوات حسنة، ويمدحون عظمته بغير سكوت.
+ ويُسبحون بتيقظ قائلين: هذا هو عمانوئيل، أوصنا في الأعالي، هذا هو ملك إسرائيل.
+ حينئذٍ كما قول داود اللابس الروح، إن من أفواه الأطفال الصغار أعددت سُبحاً.
+ من أجل هذا أخذ العبرانيون سعفاً وزيتوناً، وفرشوها مع ثيابهم أمامه في الطريق،
+ التي يسير فيها قائلين: هذا هو بالحقيقة المرتجى شمس البرّ.
قدوس قدوس قدوس، نُسبحك نحن المؤمنين مع الأطفال ربوات أضعاف، ونسجد للاهوتك
+ يا مخلص العالم ابن الله الحبيب، نصرخ قائلين: أوصنا يا ابن داود.
+ أوصنا في الأعالي، امنحنا نعمة ورحمة في يوم الدينونة، وارحمنا كعظيم رحمتك.​


----------



## elamer1000 (8 أبريل 2012)

* روووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## aymonded (8 أبريل 2012)

ويبارك حياتك فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2013)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين عيد ملؤه فرح وفيضه سلام
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (27 أبريل 2013)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا اخي الغالي


----------



## mary naeem (27 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2013)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين مملوئين سلاماً من الله وفرح الخلاص العظيم آمين
​


----------



## Marina coptic (27 أبريل 2013)

كل سنه و انتم طيبين و دايما فرحانين يا رب
صلولى السنه الجايه لو عشت يعنى ابقى اعيد معاكم


----------



## aymonded (27 أبريل 2013)

كل سنة وانت طيبة بعيد فرح البشرية 
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 أبريل 2013)

قرأته كلمة كلمة
رائع جداً
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## aymonded (28 أبريل 2013)

fouad78 قال:


> قرأته كلمة كلمة
> رائع جداً
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​



ويغمر قلبك بسلامه الفائق يا أجمل أخ حلو
كن معافي في سرّ الخلاص فرح البشرية
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أبريل 2013)

كل سنة وجميع المسيحين بخير
وسلام وسعادة امين


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أبريل 2013)

* رائع كلامك جميل وممتاز جدا  رب المجد يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## اليعازر (28 أبريل 2013)

اوصنا بالاعالي...مبارك الآتي باسم الرب.

كل سنة وانت والجميع بألف بخير ..

دراسة وافية وممتازة.

ربنا يباركك.


.


----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 أبريل 2013)

كل سنه وانت طيب 
وشكرا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## e-Sword (28 أبريل 2013)

يا جميع أجناس المؤمنين، عيدوا ملائكياً بمزامير وتسابيح وترانيم روحانية،
داؤديَّة قائلين: مبارك الآتي باسم الرب، الصالح، منذ الآن وإلى آخر الأزمنة.
لتفرح البقاع وكل ما فيها، من أجل مجيء المسيح إلهنا، كقول الأنبياء,

*كل سنة و حضرتك طيب يا ابن المسيح *


----------



## aymonded (28 أبريل 2013)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وفرح الخلاص الثمين يملأ قلبوكم آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2013)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااائع 

شكراااااا ايمن 

كل سنه وانت طيب 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

وانتِ طيبة مملوءه سلاماً وفرحاً آمين فآمين
​


----------



## aymonded (24 أبريل 2016)

*للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــع
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين يوم فرح ومسرة للجميع آمين
*​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــع
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين يوم فرح ومسرة للجميع آمين
> *​



كمان اليوم الشعانين بكنيستي
شعانينة مباركة للجميع
​


----------



## aymonded (24 أبريل 2016)

*ربنا يخليك وأشكرك حقيقي على معايدتك الجميلة
*​


----------

